# Fehler beim starten eines Produkts



## dzim (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich gerade anscheinend Alleinunterhalter mache, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ihr mit folgender Fehlermeldung etwas anfangen könnt, die ich erhielt, als ich mein eigenes Produkt starten wollte.
So weit ich es überblicken kann, habe ich alles richtig in den Extensions und im product-file eingestellt, aber wer weiß das als Anfänger schon so genau...



> JVM terminated. Exit code=13
> -Djava.class.path=/home/dz/programs/Manager/manager/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20080118.jar
> -os linux
> -ws gtk
> ...



Vielen Dank schon mal!
D.

*edit:*

Also wenn ich die Application als solche aus Eclipse heraus starte (als rechtsklick auf das Projekt, run as Eclipse Application) geht alles glatt.
Versuche ich das aber über das product-file kommt es zu einem Fehler:



> !SESSION Thu May 29 14:56:30 CEST 2008 -----------------------------------------
> !ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.launcher 4 0 2008-05-29 14:56:30.783
> !MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
> !STACK
> ...



heißt dass, das ich dieses Plug-In noch einbinden muss???

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

Daniel

*edit2:* Also nur zur Klarheit: core.runtime ist drin...


----------



## dzim (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hab noch ein wenig herumgespielt und bin auf folgende - leider sehr wiedersprüchliche und vor allem mir nix sagende - Fehlermeldungen gestoßen:

Fehler 1 - Start des Programms direkt über das product-file (keine Ahnung, wie das zustande kam):



> !SESSION Fri May 30 10:35:09 CEST 2008 -----------------------------------------
> !ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.launcher 4 0 2008-05-30 10:35:09.411
> !MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
> !STACK
> ...



Ich weiß leider selbt nicht mehr, wie ich das angelegt hab...

Fehler 2 - das selbe nochmal, nur dieses mal mit aktualiesierter Run-Umgebung (Run-Dialog......)



> !SESSION 2008-05-30 10:44:59.838 -----------------------------------------------
> eclipse.buildId=unknown
> java.version=1.6.0_06
> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
> ...



den Fehler 1 bekomm ich jetzt nicht mal mehr reproduziert....

Fehler 3 - keine Fehlermeldung als solche, aber dennoch falsch:
Ich habe jetzt alles mögliche zu den plugins im configuration-reiter des product-files hinzugefügt und immer schön auf Abhängigkeiten überprüft, ein Eclipse startet, wenn ich jetzt im product-file selbt auf "launch Eclipse applicatio" oder wie das heißt drück.
ABER: OHNE MEINE PERSPECTIVE.......

Fehler 4 - Exportieren des Produkts



> !SESSION 2008-05-30 10:55:41.039 -----------------------------------------------
> eclipse.buildId=unknown
> java.version=1.6.0_06
> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
> ...



Ich weiß diesbezüglich nicht mehr weiter....

D.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Leg doch mal die Karten auf den Tisch und zeig uns deine PlugIn Konfiguration und die relevanten Dateien.


----------



## dzim (30. Mai 2008)

also nach einigen Trial-&-Error Sitzungen (also es waren mehr als nur einige) fand ich heraus, das es an zwei Dingen lag:

1) nicht alle Abhängigkeiten zu Eclipse/Equinox/OSGi-Plug-Ins aufgelöst - da musste ich noch einiges fixen

2) und das Problem der letzten Fehlermeldung (Fehler4) war ganz einfach, dass ich vergessen hatte, das Plug-In mit der Application mit einzubinden - ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es durch die Product-Konfig und Applikations-ID automatisch aufgelöst wird - war aber nen Fall von Denkste.
Erst ein Blick auf die gelisteten Plug-Ins im exportieren Produkt hat mir das verraten.

Das Problem war also nicht die Plug-In Konfig, sondern die des Produkts...

Ja so geht das, wenn Anfänger sich an so was ranwagen - hab immerhin nur einen Tag dafür gebraucht....
;-)

Bis denne,
D.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Die Wizards unterstützen dich in der Regel sehr gut, ein paar Anfangsschwierigkeiten bei deren Benutzung hat aber jeder.


----------



## dzim (30. Mai 2008)

Ja, das stimmt, ohne die Wizards ginge es vermutlich gar nicht, aber man muss sich halt erst mal reinfitzen.
Ich meine: Viele Probleme hab ich ja doch oft selbst hinbekommen, auch wenn das alles etwas länger dauerte - aber so lernt man am besten.


----------

